

Is Google Zurich the "real" Mountain View? Incredible design by the way - puente
http://www.thecoolhunter.net/article/detail/1308/google-zurich--anything-but-neutral

======
puente
Yes, they have impressive mountain views! ;-) The office is so incredibly
cool!!!

